# moving to Kempton park from uk



## deanrobert7 (Oct 10, 2008)

Hi

I will be shortly be starting on a contract at Denel Saab, and I will be looking for accomodation in Kempton Park. Can anybody tell me what it is like living there and what are the best areas? Also are there any other contractors that can help me regarding taxation Etc.


----------



## JoziMike (Oct 10, 2008)

deanrobert7 said:


> Hi
> 
> I will be shortly be starting on a contract at Denel Saab, and I will be looking for accomodation in Kempton Park. Can anybody tell me what it is like living there and what are the best areas? Also are there any other contractors that can help me regarding taxation Etc.


Hello,

I recently moved back to South Africa from the UK, having spent 6 years there.

I have spent a few months in Edenvale, which is close to Kempton Park, and there appear to be a number of areas (nice areas too) where you ought to be able to find rental accommodation, and property to purchase.

I would first look to rent if I were you, as this will give you the opportunity to find your feet and then you can find a place to purchase, if that's what you want to do.

Good luck

Mike
Living in Jozi blog


----------



## deanrobert7 (Oct 10, 2008)

JoziMike said:


> Hello,
> 
> I recently moved back to South Africa from the UK, having spent 6 years there.
> 
> ...


Cheers Mike

Is the rented accomodation reasonably priced (I will probably be looking for something furnished) or are their opportunities for house sharing or room rentals? I won't be looking to buy anything at least thats the plan!

thanks

Dean


----------



## JoziMike (Oct 10, 2008)

deanrobert7 said:


> Cheers Mike
> 
> Is the rented accomodation reasonably priced (I will probably be looking for something furnished) or are their opportunities for house sharing or room rentals? I won't be looking to buy anything at least thats the plan!
> 
> ...


Hi Dean,

The opportunities to room share are far more limited in South Africa and the culture is not nearly as orientated in that direction as it is in London.
However, at the minute the housing market is extremely slow here, and there are several opportunities for rental, though I couldn't guarantee furnished I am sure that such opportunities must exist.

I would suggest that you investigate the My Property website and there are listings there of rentals in suburbs that you might be interested in. Just give a shout if you need help

Cheers
Mike
Living in Jozi Blog


----------



## deanrobert7 (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks Mike

If I need help I will give you a shout, many thanks

Dean


----------



## Rainerj (Oct 25, 2008)

*Accomodation*



deanrobert7 said:


> Hi
> 
> I will be shortly be starting on a contract at Denel Saab, and I will be looking for accomodation in Kempton Park. Can anybody tell me what it is like living there and what are the best areas? Also are there any other contractors that can help me regarding taxation Etc.


Hi Dean

I live in Kempton Park, and am busy building a house in Clearwater Estate in Atlas road. It's very close to Denel, about 2 or 3 km. I'm considering letting it out for about ZAR 13000 pm or selling it for about R1.8m. 260 Square metres, 3 bedroom. I know it might be a bit more than what you would need, but it's a real exclusive security estate wich is declared as a bird sanctuary. When is your contract starting? I could also help with other suitable accomodation. 
Don't even consider Kempton park central, like Long street, West str. etc, as these are crime areas full of drug dealers etc.

Please ask me anytime about areas you consider, as this is extremely important. 

Regards!


----------



## gkloken (Aug 9, 2007)

Dean, as far as I recall Denel always assisted with accommodation when employing someone from abroad . Why don't you communicate with them,they might be having contracts for their workers ?


----------



## deanrobert7 (Oct 10, 2008)

Rainerj said:


> Hi Dean
> 
> I live in Kempton Park, and am busy building a house in Clearwater Estate in Atlas road. It's very close to Denel, about 2 or 3 km. I'm considering letting it out for about ZAR 13000 pm or selling it for about R1.8m. 260 Square metres, 3 bedroom. I know it might be a bit more than what you would need, but it's a real exclusive security estate wich is declared as a bird sanctuary. When is your contract starting? I could also help with other suitable accomodation.
> Don't even consider Kempton park central, like Long street, West str. etc, as these are crime areas full of drug dealers etc.
> ...


Thyanks for your reply it's much appreciated. The only reservation I have about moving to south africa is the continuous violence, is this something to be really worried about?


----------



## Rainerj (Oct 25, 2008)

deanrobert7 said:


> Thyanks for your reply it's much appreciated. The only reservation I have about moving to south africa is the continuous violence, is this something to be really worried about?


Almost one million people have emigrated from here since 1994 mainly because of the crime afecting them directly or indirectly. You have to be wide awake, and not be naive. Lock your doors, activate the alarms in your home and car. One thing I learned was that you must have your car windows tinted to avoid a carjacking.

Stay in a security estate, and don't employ a gardner or domestic worker, as they are 99% responsible for orchestrating burglaries and attacks.

Don't just trust anyone....this is dark africa!


----------



## sesh2gounden (Dec 21, 2008)

Hi

I currently live in Kempton Park. It is a beautiful area with all amenities close by, including the airport.
I have just returned from working in the Middle East and have purchased a flat here in Kempton Park.The suburb is Birchleigh. I have fully furnished it. It is in a security complex, with remote access control and a 24 hour guard. The flat is a 2 bedroom 1 bathroom flat with a balcony. It is a 2 minute walk to the shopping centre, post office , clinic and pharmacy and a 10 minute drive to the airport.

I have just recievd a job offer to work in the UK..so I should be leaving by end January. 2009
So I am looking to rent out my flat...fully furnished.
If you are interested, please let me know.
The rent will be approximately ZAR 6000 per month.
Thanks


----------

